# Smackdown **Spoilers** for 2/4/11



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Source: http://pwinsider.com/article/54885/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-for-friday.html?p=1



> Smackdown opens with Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler coming to the ring. She announces there will be qualifying matches for the Smackdown Elimination Chamber match. She calls out Kelly Kelly, who comes out and says she's tired of Guerrero going through her stuff backstage and getting involved in Kelly's personal life [Note from Mike: HUH???]. Dolph threatens Kelly so she slaps him and nails Guerrero. LayCool attack Kelly but Edge makes the save.
> 
> *There is a WRESTLEMANIA PINATA hanging above the ring for something later tonight with Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> ...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sd EC for what?


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> sd EC for what?



Probably for the World Heavyweight title


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sportsman10 said:


> Probably for the World Heavyweight title


yea but why would(kayfabe) vicky do that as sd gm when she's all but guaranteed that dolph will win the belt in the ME of this show?


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yea but why would(kayfabe) vicky do that as sd gm when she's all but guaranteed that dolph will win the belt in the ME of this show?


Because it's the Elimination Chamber PPV and therefore both Smackdown and Raw are required to have Elimination Chamber matches (still keyfabe, sort of.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yea but why would(kayfabe) vicky do that as sd gm when she's all but guaranteed that dolph will win the belt in the ME of this show?


She doesn't really have a choice. She can't really make a #1 contenders match for WM because nobody except Alberto Del Rio has a claim to that.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Edge vs. Del Rio vs. Kofi at Mania?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is Kelly Kelly on?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> She doesn't really have a choice. She can't really make a #1 contenders match for WM because nobody except Alberto Del Rio has a claim to that.


she can add Ziggler to the match, it's happened 4 times already.

and :no: @ Drew getting into the match over Kofi.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> she can add Ziggler to the match.
> it's happened 4 times already
> 
> and :no: @ Drew getting into the match over Kofi.


it wasn't clean so its not that bad


that being said he will probably be fed to ADR at EC


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Kofi vs Del Rio at Elimination Chamber? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kelly/Edge vs Dolph/Laycool for the WHC? WHAT THE F*CK? CMON now!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

lol @ how they just make Kofi loose to Drew Mac. Well at least it wasn't a clean one. Hopefully it leads to a good angle.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Mysterio win yet ANOTHER match!?!? Suprise of the century for the "ultimate underdog" right there ladies and gentlemen!...............


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Swagger shouldn't be getting buried this is crap.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Mysterio win yet ANOTHER match!?!? Suprise of the century for the "ultimate underdog" right there ladies and gentlemen!...............


you gonna bitch every time he wins a match?

its bull shit that drew gets in and swagger doesn't thogh...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr.King said:


> Jack Swagger shouldn't be getting buried this is crap.


Swagger should be a Superstars exclusive. It's too big a push for him to even be here, much less losing to a top star like Mysterio.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love seeing Rey in Elimination Chambers, he is always fun in them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Swagger should be a Superstars exclusive. It's too big a push for him to even be here, much less losing to a top star like Mysterio.


i was only assuming before but now i know your Pyro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> i was only assuming before but now i know your Pyro


You mean you didn't know? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You mean you didn't know? :lmao :lmao :lmao


His ass should have called some-bo-dy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You mean you didn't know? :lmao :lmao :lmao


nope lol

i took a break from all things wrestling for a month which included the Forum


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

The 46,000 posts not enough?

Don't like the fact Swagger jobbed again, from champion to this is disheartening for a fan of his in ring work.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MetalX said:


> The 46,000 posts not enough?
> 
> Don't like the fact Swagger jobbed again, from champion to this is disheartening for a fan of his in ring work.


rember when Smackdown was "the Workers" show?

:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> rember when Smackdown was "the Workers" show?
> 
> :no:


Well it's damn sure not Raw. All you need to do is look at their main event scene to see that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

So I guess Christian really did have a setback in his recovery. Would have thought for sure he would comeback and be fed to ADR (as he should) at the PPV to give ADR something to do. Gonna be Kingston/ADR at the PPV for sure


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot! hopefully this means good things for Kofi! SD is looking great so far.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hopefully kofi kicks ass in a match at EC and goes on to win MITB


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He kicked Horny in the head?
Is it my birthday?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

what the fuck is kelly kelly doing?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

perro said:


> *you gonna bitch every time he wins a match?*its bull shit that drew gets in and swagger doesn't thogh...


I might, so what? it's not a secret i'm not a Mysterio fan. I think it's bullshit that they try to bill him as an underdog even though he wins 98% of his matches.

This is a wrestling forum, it's a place that you are supposed to discuss your opinions.
Thinking that it's a load of shit that Mysterio wins so much is my opinion, there shouldn't be anything wrong with me stating my opinion.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ADR/Kingston is a good match, pretty great match for ADR to build up with before Mania, he at least gets a credible opponent unlike Miz.

No complaints here other then the fact I don't like Kofi and would have preferred a returning Christian.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi/ADR at EC ? sounds good to me, hopefully he goes on to win MITB.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I might, so what? it's not a secret i'm not a Mysterio fan. I think it's bullshit that they try to bill him as an underdog even though he wins 98% of his matches.
> 
> This is a wrestling forum, it's a place that you are supposed to discuss your opinions.
> Thinking that it's a load of shit that Mysterio wins so much is my opinion, there shouldn't be anything wrong with me stating my opinion.


I hate orton 


but hes a main eventer, its pointless to bitch every time he wins cause hes gonna win allot as a top guy on the card


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I might, so what? it's not a secret i'm not a Mysterio fan. I think it's bullshit that they try to bill him as an underdog even though he wins 98% of his matches.
> 
> This is a wrestling forum, it's a place that you are supposed to discuss your opinions.
> Thinking that it's a load of shit that Mysterio wins so much is my opinion, there shouldn't be anything wrong with me stating my opinion.


Mysterio is one of the top guys in the company and a huge fan favorite, of course he's going to win a lot of matches.

I'm more annoyed at the fact a mutt like McIntyre gets in and Swagger doesn't, at least Swagger has good in ring ability.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Mysterio is one of the top guys in the company and a huge fan favorite, of course he's going to win a lot of matches.
> 
> I'm more annoyed at the fact a mutt like McIntyre gets in and Swagger doesn't, *at least Swagger has good in ring ability.*


As does McIntyre, they're both equally dull though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SJFC said:


> As does McIntyre, they're both equally dull though.


Mcintyre is decent 

Swagger is a one in a generation athlete, and if they dont stop fucking around with him they might lose him


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Friday Night SmackDown without Cody Rhodes is like french fries without ketchup.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I just despise McIntyre in general, I think Swagger is better in the ring though, better grappler etc.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's an idea, Swagger has nothing to do, DBD has no Challenger for his title, Mania time means people are crossing over more

Put them in a fucking feud!




"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Friday Night SmackDown without Cody Rhodes is like french fries without ketchup.


Its funny you say that Cause i hate Ketchup 

So yes your right, "its soo much better"


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Good chamber.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did I miss something? I thought Edge/Kelly Kelly vs. Ziggler/Lay-Cool was tonight?


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Did I miss something? I thought Edge/Kelly Kelly vs. Ziggler/Lay-Cool was tonight?


You missed something.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kelly is fired? Well, only took 4 years.

She'll be back. Drew will probably do something to get her back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fired=Drew face turn.



> Smackdown opens with Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler coming to the ring. She announces there will be qualifying matches for the Smackdown Elimination Chamber match. She calls out Kelly Kelly, who comes out and says she's tired of Guerrero going through her stuff backstage and getting involved in Kelly's personal life [Note from Mike: HUH???]. Dolph threatens Kelly so she slaps him and nails Guerrero. LayCool attack Kelly but Edge makes the save.
> *There is a WRESTLEMANIA PINATA hanging above the ring for something later tonight with Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> *Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel defeated Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov in a non-title match when Gabriel hit a 450 splash on Marella.
> ...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie is gonna get a spear next week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Mcintyre is decent
> 
> Swagger is a one in a generation athlete, and if they dont stop fucking around with him they might lose him


We should be so lucky...

They won't lose Swagger, though. Not unless they outright release him, which, as a former world champion, they won't. Swagger knows that he'll be wrestling for peanuts in TNA or ROH even as a main eventer there compared to the kind of money he's making now, and not only that, but he's gotta know that if he waits long enough, he'll get a renewed push. Big name guys are leaving WWE left and right. Sooner or later, he'll have to be re-elevated by virtue of that fact.

Anyway, I'm curious to see how Barrett beat Big Show. It says Corre beats down Big Show but it doesn't say that until after the sentence about him winning happens, which is implying that the beatdown happened post-match. Hmmm, will be interesting to see what happens. I'm sure they'd never let him go over clean but I'd mark the fuck out if he did.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> We should be so lucky...
> 
> They won't lose Swagger, though. Not unless they outright release him, which, as a former world champion, they won't. Swagger knows that he'll be wrestling for peanuts in TNA or ROH even as a main eventer there compared to the kind of money he's making now, and not only that, but he's gotta know that if he waits long enough, he'll get a renewed push. Big name guys are leaving WWE left and right. Sooner or later, he'll have to be re-elevated by virtue of that fact.
> .


he might say fuck this and go to mma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe. Either way, he can do whatever he wants as far as I'm concerned if it's away from a WWE ring. I'd rather he become the President of the United States than the World Heavyweight Champion again.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Drew
Kane
Ziggler
Mysterio
Edge
Barrett

well, there's always one guy who looks out of place in EC matches, this year it's Drew.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

So no tarver on television this week at all.....damn it

I worried about this


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

I too thought McIntire was dull at first but I looked more into his work and previous work and I actually like him now... 
Also I hope ADR kicks Kofi into retirement so he won't do his flippy floppy shit anymore (sorry to all who like him, I just cant stand him for some reason)

Smackdown where someone kicks Hornswoggle is always worth a watch... 
And is WWE in a couple period again where they're trying to add Rosa to ADR??? (previous Maryse+Ted, Bryan and Gail/Bellas, Santino+Tamina and the whole Drew Kelly angle... 

A little off topic here too since I saw a few RAW references... I'm probably the only person who actually liked the outcome of the Raw Rumble with King winning and all... This means that Miz for once has as crap of an opponent as he is as a champion... We all know Micheal "Assclown" Cole is going to ruin it and it will set their beatdown for WM... Also atleast now we can have a good EC match without King... I'd rather see Jerry Lawler in a title match with crappy champion than in an EC match with the likes of Morrison, Orton and Sheamus...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

mcintyre should fuck off.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

good they pushing corre again, random loss last week to big show made lose credibility


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good to see Barrett defeat Show, hopefully Show can put over Zeke as a beast if they have a WM match


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Smackdown is doing their job ec, ADR vs Kingston Jackson vs Show. Raw wake da fuck up pls. Also <3 King Booker being an anouncer now


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

No matter how much RAW sucked i can always watch Smackdown and be happy  (really sucks because RAW used to be my favorite)


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wheres Booker t in the spoilers i don't see it?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

- For the life of me, I can't understand why the girls would take the majority of the in-ring work. I understand you want Edge to get the hot tag to come in, but Kelly Kelly selling (or wrestling for that matter) is never a good thing. At least Ziggler comes out looking strong despite the loss, with what should be another good match set up for next week.

- Kelly Kelly being fired is something I usually wouldn't be a fan of, but I'm actually liking it here because it seems to be setting up for McIntyre/Ziggler possibly at WrestleMania. Have Drew stand up for Kelly next week, then possibly eliminate Ziggler from the EC, and suddenly they're set for WrestleMania. Personally I think it would benefit both men, because Drew suddenly has a storyline for people to care about, plus both men get to shine one on one at WrestleMania if they take it there.

- The Elimination Chamber match looks like it could be a real good one. The only negative is that no one really looks like a threat to Edge's title in there, but Ziggler, McIntyre and Mysterio should make for a pretty good match.

- ADR/Kofi is great to see. Not only should they put on a good match, but ADR sets himself up for WrestleMania by going over one of the blue brand's top faces, plus Kofi gets some exposure in the upper card, which he hasn't got so much of for some time.

- The Corre pretty much show why SD's booking is suddenly looking a lot better than RAW's. They look MUCH better than Nexus here.

Looks like a pretty good show. SD is dominating RAW right now.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont get the point of the smackdown elimination chamber. everybody knows edge is going to win so what is the point??? 

Barrett....is goin to feud with undertaker at wm
Mysterio......same with cody rhodes
Ziggler, kane, and drew mcyntyre have no chance in hell winning this close to wm.

Besides for all that, they practically set up the main event of edge vs del rio in the first segment of raw last night . plus, if you look at wwe.com they already ahve a preview of edge vs del rio for the title at wm .

So i ask again what is the point???


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE probably mixed kelly up with kaitlyn and convinced themsevles this makes sense.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't see Booker t at the start of the smack down show I don't see it, I looked again


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> I don't see Booker t at the start of the smack down show I don't see it, I looked again


He's apart of the broadcast table.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok and it normally would say that in the spoilers during the show, I don't see it in the reading part.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m glad to see that while they’re foolish enough to do that handicap match, they’re not foolish enough to switch the belt in it.

I’m not fond of the women working most of the main event or Kane in the elimination chamber, but overall, it looks like a decent show with a couple good matches. Rio vs. Kofi could make for a fun PPV match. Show vs. Jackson, however, sounds a little scary, even as a 5 minute tapped TV match.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Ok and it normally would say that in the spoilers during the show, I don't see it in the reading part.


Just chill. It was separate from these spoilers.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

good spoilers


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Kofi should've been in EC istead of Drew but anyway Smackdown EC looks alot better than I thought it would be


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> I’m not fond of the women working most of the main event or Kane in the elimination chamber,


Why you not fond of Kane being in elimination chamber?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The_Jiz said:


> WWE probably mixed kelly up with kaitlyn and convinced themsevles this makes sense.


Yeah, I wasn't even sure who it was at Royal Rumble as Kaitlyn obviously would make the most sense.

Anyway the EC is shapping up nicely, although I could do without Drew. Big Show would've looked better added to the match instead, and it's not like he's done anything of notice for a few months.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

With Kelly getting fired ..I think this will only help further Drew face push. Drew will probably win some sort of match to help Kelly Kelly get rehired


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

So *DesolationRow*'s prediction was almost correct. Kofi/ADR is going to feud. The only thing is it's not at Wrestlemania.XD


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Match:
* Alberto Del Rio & Kane defeated Rey Mysterio & Edge.

damn, one of the dark matches i really wanna see


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> So *DesolationRow*'s prediction was almost correct. Kofi/ADR is going to feud. The only thing is it's not at Wrestlemania.XD


Not too bad... I can deal. I get to probably see Kofi/ADR in person at Elimination Chamber rather than at Wrestlemania... Maybe Kofi wins MITB and cashes in on Del Rio after Del Rio beats Edge. I can see it now, the first 'Rumble match winner to win the big one at Wrestlemania in four years gets beaten by the MITB-winner immediately afterwards...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is Kelly Kelly on?


Her period?


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Where is the big announcement from Vickie? Everything seems a bit tame. 

Good to see some decent EC matches.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> Smackdown opens with Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler coming to the ring. She announces there will be qualifying matches for the Smackdown Elimination Chamber match. She calls out Kelly Kelly, who comes out and says she's tired of Guerrero going through her stuff backstage and getting involved in Kelly's personal life [Note from Mike: HUH???]. Dolph threatens Kelly so she slaps him and nails Guerrero. LayCool attack Kelly but Edge makes the save.


K² in an opening segment on the #2 WWE TV show...why?



> *Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel defeated Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov in a non-title match when Gabriel hit a 450 splash on Marella.


This looks okay.



> *Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match: Rey Mysterio defeated Jack Swagger in another good, long match.


I fully expect to see Swagger on Superstars soon. 

lol @Rey winning yet again.



> *There's a backstage promo with Edge and Kelly Kelly. Edge is worried about keeping his belt since Kelly is in the match and if she gets pinned, he loses it. She gets mad that Edge doesn't have faith in her and compares him to Drew McIntyre. *Edge looks confused* over that comparison. Kelly gets angry and storms off.


As I am, after reading this.



> *Alberto Del Rio comes out for his PINATA celebration. Hornswoggle and Rosa Mendes are in the ring with him. Alberto gets off some great lines about how nice it is to be in New Jersey. He blindfolds Hornswoggle so Horny can try and break the pinata but it's too high up. They lower the pinata but Del Rio is hit with the stick by accident. Del Rio kicks Horny in the head and starts beating him up. Kofi Kingston hits the ring to make the save but is distracted by Ricardo. Alberto beats up Kofi with the pinata stick and locks on the rolling crossarm breaker. Good segment.


Another feud, where Kofi won't get any mic time and will just have random matches with ADR, in order to make him look even better. His character is so pointless. Do something meaningful with him, WWE!



> *Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match: Kane defeated Chavo Guerrero in two minutes.


Oh look, it's Kane trying to be made to look somehow relevant.



> *Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match: Wade Barrett defeated The Big Show. The Corre beats down Show. Ezekiel Jackson cuts a promo basically setting up a promo for himself vs. Show.


I approve!

Somehow, I think Big Zeke will get destroyed by Show in the next few weeks, after getting the upper hand on him so often.



> *World champion Edge and Kelly Kelly defeated Dolph Ziggler and Lay Cool. The women were in for the most part. Kelly hit Layla with a spear after McCool kicked her partner by accident. Afterward, an irate Vickie fired Kelly Kelly then announced Edge defending the World title against Dolph Ziggler next week with Vickie as the guest referee. Zigger nailed Edge with the Zig Zag to close the show.


Hopefully, the Russo guest booking week was a one time only thing.

This Edge vs. Ziggler feud is weird, just like the one with Kane. Those people have absolutely no backstory with him and everything that happened in those feuds just doesn't spark my interest at all. Unfortunately, I have the feeling it'll be the same when the Edge vs. ADR WM program really starts.

PS: Needs more Dashing and Tarver!


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Worried about th lack of Tarver I hope his angle hasn't been dropped


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Kelly on her period or what?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Not too bad... I can deal. I get to probably see Kofi/ADR in person at Elimination Chamber rather than at Wrestlemania... Maybe Kofi wins MITB and cashes in on Del Rio after Del Rio beats Edge. I can see it now, the first 'Rumble match winner to win the big one at Wrestlemania in four years gets beaten by the MITB-winner immediately afterwards...


Kofi is someone that would most likely do the RVD type of cashing in the MITB.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I loved Del Rio until he kicked Hornswoggle in the head.

Now, love is too small a word, in short, the man deserves a medal.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Del Rio/Kofi mini feud sounds good, Del Rio needs some warm up match before his match with Edge at WM, he also needs some crowd reaction boost so feuding with Kofi is one of the best solutions they can come up with.

Lol, Kelly Kelly, sensitive much? I sense Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler feud in the making, that would be all kind of awesome, i hope it will happen.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

No Tarver sighting at all this week makes me sad


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kofi and Del Rio feuding is a good look on both ends. Kofi finally gets to be in a real feud again and Del Rio might finally get heavy crowd reaction that he needs from a extremely over face.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Kofi is someone that would most likely do the RVD type of cashing in the MITB.


You're right, I've actually been preaching that for over a year now with regards to Kofi and MITB. That's how it should go down. 



Premeditated said:


> Kofi and Del Rio feuding is a good look on both ends. Kofi finally gets to be in a real feud again and Del Rio might finally get heavy crowd reaction that he needs from a extremely over face.


Completely agree.

Meanwhile, are we getting a mixed tag of Drew & Kelly vs. Dolph & Vickie at Wrestlemania? Eh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate to be a party pooper but if Kofi is indeed having a small (and by small I mean another two weeks small) feud with Del Rio, I highly doubt it does much for him. Del Rio is a newcomer to the main event, and the royal rumble win, they will be doing everything in their power to make him look like a big deal heading into Mania. Having a quick feud and possibly PPV win over Kofi would be a nice little momentum boost for Del Rio. I hate to use the term but 'enhancement talent' is what comes to mind. I'm not a Kofi fan, and don't want people to think I'm being biased but that's how I see a potential two week feud with Kofi and Del Rio.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Swagger jobbing = retarded. 

Mysterio dominating = even more retarded.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I hate to be a party pooper but if Kofi is indeed having a small (and by small I mean another two weeks small) feud with Del Rio, I highly doubt it does much for him. Del Rio is a newcomer to the main event, and the royal rumble win, they will be doing everything in their power to make him look like a big deal heading into Mania. Having a quick feud and possibly PPV win over Kofi would be a nice little momentum boost for Del Rio. I hate to use the term but 'enhancement talent' is what comes to mind. I'm not a Kofi fan, and don't want people to think I'm being biased but that's how I see a potential two week feud with Kofi and Del Rio.


I agree with you but I just wanted to point out how WWE could once again give the Royal Rumble a swift kick in the balls--this year the 'Rumble winner finally wins the championship at Wrestlemania for the first time since Undertaker in 2007!!!... but gets cashed-in on two minutes later. Del Rio could say it's his destiny to win the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania and turn out to be correct, but then a wrinkle is introduced. I worked backwards to make any of it make any sense whatsoever, if it does even then. 

Sad part is I like Kofi but I'm not a fan of the idea at all. It's at least conceivable. I also imagined Miz retaining over Cena, with Morrison winning MITB and cashing in on Miz following Cena/Miz. Just seems like this year they might go for something like this, even though they sort of squandered the first-ever same-night-as-winning-MITB-cash-in on Kane at the MITB PPV.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

^The Money in the Bank cash in should never happen at Wrestlemania, especially during the main event, which in this case would be John Cena versus The Miz.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So wait, Edge, since he has won the title, defended it against Kane on SD in LMS, against Ziggler at RR, on this upcoming SD, on next week's smackdown, and if he retains... then he will defend it at EC. Then if he retains there, at Mania. 

5 times in about 2 months...

It's the more defenses than Edge had during his last few title reigns combined before this one


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Sad part is I like Kofi but I'm not a fan of the idea at all. It's at least conceivable. I also imagined Miz retaining over Cena, with Morrison winning MITB and cashing in on Miz following Cena/Miz. Just seems like this year they might go for something like this, even though they sort of squandered the first-ever same-night-as-winning-MITB-cash-in on Kane at the MITB PPV.


I guess they might want to try something new with MITB and cashing it in after a title match would be pretty shocking at Wrestlemania, BUT...it's not something I would do with a face. If it was Kofi/Morrison/Christian etc, they would come off looking like a right twat. Del Rio wins the rumble, he finally wins the big one at Mania and the MITB winner ruins his moment? It's not a very 'face' thing to do really.

I don't think it would turn out to be a good start to a world title reign for a face either. I would much rather they did it a couple of months after winning it, a heel doesn't need much build, but a face needs to be a credible world champion. I want someone to cash in the 'RVD' way this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm with you on all of that, too. None of it is anything I would do. Can't say I'm certain about WWE, however.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_Zigger nailed Edge with the Zig Zag to close the show. _

Edge iz dooooooawn !


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> We should be so lucky...
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious to see how Barrett beat Big Show. It says Corre beats down Big Show but it doesn't say that until after the sentence about him winning happens, which is implying that the beatdown happened post-match. Hmmm, will be interesting to see what happens. I'm sure they'd never let him go over clean but I'd mark the fuck out if he did.


You and me, both, bro! They've been screwing Wade around of late, promoting the Corre with not much action from Wade; and keeping him away from the decent matches he had with the likes of Orton and Cena. It's about time the WWE started building up a bit of momentum for him, again, and a straight, no interference, win over the Big Show would be a good springboard for the Wrestlemania, spring, season. Looking forward to Friday's show, this week.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yet, another boring Smackdown.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why the FUCK is Drew in the Chamber over Kofi? Drew isn't even over. No one cares about him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Because Kofi is giong to be used to get Del Rio over and gtive him momentum heading into the royal rumble...and Drew is getting another push.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Why the FUCK is Drew in the Chamber over Kofi? Drew isn't even over. No one cares about him.


And he's also the reigning Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricezilla said:


> Why the FUCK is Drew in the Chamber over Kofi? Drew isn't even over. No one cares about him.


Every chamber with the exception of the first 3 has had one guy that's just filler and nobody cares about. You shouldn't be THAT surprised. 

R-Truth is that guy for the Raw chamber and the last SmackDown one, the last Raw chamber, it was Ted jr, the Raw chamber before that, it was Mike Knox, the SmackDown chamber before that, it was Kozlov, and on and on, all the way back to the first 3 where all 6 guys were legit main eventers or at least guys who had all been world champion at one point.

Kofi will get more exposure facing Del Rio anyway, even in a losing effort. Everybody knows he's got no chance in that chamber match.


----------



## CodyRhodes (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there any mention of Cody Rhodes during the show? Did they further his feud with Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Why do i suddenly have this weird feeling that Kofi will go over Del Rio at EC? Kofi has been looking strong and he's been very protected since only God knows when, and also he doesn't have an IC title feud right now, maybe he will somehow get added to the world title match at WM? I realize maybe Kofi will simply just serve as a fodder to Del Rio in their mini feud so Rio will look strong going into WM, but wouldn't that be hurting Kofi a lot? Kofi has been built up as an underdog since his second IC title feud with Ziggler, Ziggler and Michael Cole even pointed out that Kofi isn't good enough to be a champion, he will always be a contender, but Kofi proved everyone wrong by finally defeating Ziggler for the IC title not only once, but twice. Now he's getting involved in a feud with a Royal Rumble winner, WWE can hit two birds with one stone here, Kofi can go over Del Rio in their possibly upcoming match at EC and then brags about his win over Del Rio the followin night and claims that he also deserves to get a shot at the world title, he's been a fighting IC champion and he's worked his way up from the bottom, it would be sweet if the pays off is a world title match at WM. Maybe i'm just grasping at straws here, lol, but considering stranger things have happened i don't think it will be too far fetched.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Booker lot a respect for Edge.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Booker respects Edge's 10 reigns to his humble 6 reigns as champ.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Drew had to beat Kofi. Drew is getting pushed to WC contention so he needs PPV time. And a win over Kofi as that's really the only guy keeping him in the midcard.

Drew will face Kofi again properly and win more legitimately to.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

uh... no. I'm getting the feeling after watchign this that Kofi might go into WM as a contender for the WHC with Del Rio. Drew will be relegated to the MITB (which he won't win I might add).


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not going to read all of these pages so I don't know if this has been said yet.

But did I just see Nunzio as a referee trying to stop Del Rio from beating down Kofi after the Pinata segment?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

CodyRhodes said:


> Is there any mention of Cody Rhodes during the show? Did they further his feud with Rey Mysterio?


Yes, he's gonna have reconstructic(sp?) surgery on his face lol (in kayfabe). 


Good show. The women had a big role and played it out excellently. Kelly Kelly's mic work is still cringe-worthy but at least she puts some emotion into it. Booker T was a little rusty but he did a very good job at putting talent over. Honestly I feel like that's what's been missing from the WWE.. All you have is heel commentators (Cole, Matthews, Striker, Grisham) and well, King. But King doesn't do that good of a job anyway. I think Booker will help tremendously at getting over the new generation of wrestlers. Zeke was impressive once again.. They're making him look madly strong. Maybe it's just me, but when Ziggler hits a Zig-Zag on Edge, it doesn't make Ziggler look that strong nor is it really believable. But when Zeke owns Big Show, I'm like, damn, that guy is a monster!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just seen this tonight's SD....solid show with decent matches.

the Main event was better than i expected, as stated above, the ladies played a big part in the match, didn't drag at all.
i expect more of layla telling michelle off for hitting her in the face with her big foot! 

i think john cena should have reacted the same way at getting fired as kelly kelly did, that is how you show emotion cena!  cry all the way out! lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i love how even on the titontron, ricardo still introduces alberto del rio :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> i love how even on the titontron, ricardo still introduces alberto del rio :lmao




yeah, that was lulz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW @ Gabriel's 450 splash. Had to turn in mid-air, insane.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll be honest, I wasn't impressed with Booker T on commentary, he barely said a word all night. Maybe he'll be more comfortable in the future.


----------



## Troll™ (Jan 8, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Every chamber with the exception of the *first 3* has had one guy that's just filler and nobody cares about.












There was Orton in the second one…


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Troll™ said:


> There was Orton in the second one…


Fair play, I skipped over that on accident. He wasn't a world champion by that point, nor was he over, so, ok, the first and the third. I don't know how I skipped over the fact that the second EC took place before he got his failed world title push.


----------



## dj161 (Jun 21, 2004)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I'm not going to read all of these pages so I don't know if this has been said yet.
> 
> But did I just see Nunzio as a referee trying to stop Del Rio from beating down Kofi after the Pinata segment?


Yes I believe you did, either that or he has a doppleganger running around

I need to ask though, did it make anyone else wonder why when Edge was made to leave the ring because of Ziggler tagging out, why he didn't just tag Kelly and get straight back in again?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

truk83 said:


> Yet, another boring Smackdown.


Are you serious? An absolutely solid show from start to finish. Meaningful matches, progression of feuds, Booker T, what more could you possibly want? 

And yes, even Kelly Kelly's spear was cool.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Smackdown elimination Chamber doesn't sound too bad, rather would have had Kofi in there as opposed to Kane but you can't always get your way.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero needs to go away... Her fake laugh is the most 2nd most annoying thing I've heard, behind her actual voice.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Some random thoughts from my side after watching SD:

- Michael Troll in maximum heel mode was hilarious. No face was save this time.

- What's with the sudden K² push? She does absolutely nothing for me. I personally don't find her attractive. She is Ted Dibiase bad on the mic and mediocre at best in the ring. Needs more Kaitlyn instead!

- Vickie as General Manager of SD is so much more entertaining than Teddy, it's not even funny. If she'd be with Muhammad Hassan, the fans would probably tear every arena they are in apart.

- Booker T on commentary was refreshing. I'm looking forward to future SD episodes, once he warms up. I believe him and Cole together will deliver some great back and forth action in the future.

- I still miss Christian.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

Troll™ said:


> There was Orton in the second one…


good lord randy is looking gay there


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done SKY. It's well after the watershed but If you don't want to show me Husky Harris getting punted or Edge getting hit with a guitar it's fine fpalm


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Kelly is awful. 

Plot devices ftl.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I never thought I'd hear the words "The following is a two on three handicap mixed tag team match" followed by the words "AND IT IS FOR THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP".


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"AhhahahahahahahaIT'S ME!!!! IT WAS ME ALONG!!!"


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Smackdown.

Loved Booker on commentary. This guy really knows how to sell wrestling. Really looking forward to more of his work as he was certainly still getting settled in this show.

Kofi vs Drew really good match.

Rey vs Swagger even better.

Del Rio promo fantastic.

then a lull, who cares about Kane and Corre vs Big Show a bit been there done that.

Main event, incredibly entertaining. Where has this version of Kelly Kelly been hiding? And Vickie somehow found a way to get even more heat than she was already getting, amazing. Did I mention future HOF?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

This show left me a bit flat really, didn't like it much. Kofi/Drew and Swagger/Mysterio were both pretty good matches but other than that, there really wasn't much of interest.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I sooo want Wade to win the Elimination chamber..but sadly Mr ziggles probably will.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot how much I love Booker T's music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Booker T!!!! oh great ruined by Vicki grrr


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I've liked it since the harlem heat days.

Vickie said "tramp"


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

So it's on in the States now? Haha might put it on now, I've recorded but not watched it yet.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I missed hearing Booker T's voice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Speaking of easy...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

How is that outfit staying on K2...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelly fake eyelashes are distracting me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her voice...oh my god.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelly Kelly WTF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh... Kelly is fucking terrible. How the hell has she lasted 4 FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cut her fucking mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Derek said:


> Ugh... Kelly is fucking terrible. How the hell has she lasted 4 FUCKING YEARS.


Come on. You know the answer to that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're right. I do.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

So we go from Kelly on the mic to Ziggler? Who did I piss off today?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Derek said:


> Ugh... Kelly is fucking terrible. *How the hell has she lasted 4 FUCKING YEARS.*


You already know the answer to that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Michelle just punks bitches.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..where did that base in her voice come from..has she been to the Steph/Vickie school for speaking


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful People knockoff, and a bad one at that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What is that weird thing she does with her month? She swallowing her tongue or something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

StraightEdged said:


> Beautiful People knockoff, and a bad one at that.


Laycool are actually entertaining right now while BP seemingly lost their personalities once they turned.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

They're fine as long as they don't get an open mic.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Derek said:


> Ugh... Kelly is fucking terrible. How the hell has she lasted 4 FUCKING YEARS.


At least she hasn't won the fucking title


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

perro said:


> At least she hasn't won the fucking title


I think she's the only one that hasn't yet. So at least there's that.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Who's jobbing to the cobra this week?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Booker T would rather be a announcer on "The B show"..then be in the TNA main event scene

*quoted for truth*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have pure jobber/Heat/Velocity/Shotgun music. Wow.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like they edited the Corre them a little bit.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Booker T is a very refreshing voice on TV, great to have him back.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

BLACK SNOW!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha Booker ribbing Cole


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Did they finally give Slater a finisher that doesn't suck


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Slater needs to go back to wearing tights.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, Corre wins clean?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck Kofi is over. Too bad he's black.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Broken Dreams is an amazing theme


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like McIntyre has the DiBiase beard going on


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole needs to remember he's not talking to King now..Booker will slap a sucka's face off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi is adorable...but Drew *splooge*. You have the personality of a rock but...splooge.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Booker is really letting Cole have it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

In other words, Cole shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole wants King Booker back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I had little faith when I heard Booker was going to be on the announce team, but so far hes been great


mostly just glad to have him back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love heel Cole but it's time for him to get the fuck out of Smackdown.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh god Cole, shut up please. And I'm even a Cole-Miner


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah I think Cole should just be on RAW I like heel Cole but twice or more times a week kills it


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WOOO DEL RIO


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wtf? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says. ADR straight up looks like a Lifetime movie rapist.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, could he have fucked up that DDT anymore?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah Booker and Cole do not mix.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skip Sheffield vignette...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

That is totally Sting.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Del Rio is awesome all he did was wink ha


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Brock Lesnar vignette


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I don't care what anyone says. ADR straight up looks like a Lifetime movie rapist.


AGREE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cole is reminding me why i hated Heel Commentators as a kid

That stupid Insane troll logic


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I don't care what anyone says. ADR straight up looks like a Lifetime movie rapist.


Next thing you know he'll be in a feud with Tori Spelling.


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

whoever it is that 2-21-11 promo is probably one of the best I've seen from the WWE in a long time


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Better Drew in the chamber than Kofi imo


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

time for superboy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MOTN Coming up


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Great Swagger to get buried.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Booker owning Cole for the pure hell of it


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Screw booker; I want Trips


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bradk said:


> Next thing you know he'll be in a feud with Tori Spelling.


Pffft. Melissa Gilbert, Kellie Martin AND Tori Spelling.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HES GON' DO IT, HES GON' DO IT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is Sting said:


> Better Drew in the chamber than Kofi imo


i agree, otherwise drew could have pulled an edge and eliminate him and take his spot again.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole is tremendous.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

"my grandmotha was dashing"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Derek said:


> You're right. I do.


me too.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

nevermind, Mysterio won


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I remember reading Mick Foley's recent book saying McMahon hates pronouns...now I don't know if Vince is in the headsets for Smackdown but Booker is using plenty of them


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good match. right winner too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well, that was predictable

and i didn't even look at the spoilers.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] getting PUNKED OUT by Kelly Kelly


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

maybe we'll get an Edge/Drew feud in the future with K2 being the prize


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I still can't believe this will main event a PPV


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ricardo!!!!!!
Del Rio!!!!!!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Rosa Mendes is so fuckin' hot


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

oh god Hornswaggle I was hoping Shamus had killed him when he kicked him in the dome

look Del Rio is coming out now


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*It's a celebration, bitches!!!*


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

toby mac is the theme for elimination chamber. hell yes


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Rosa lookin' sexy with that black hair.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

If you ever wanna turn a girl sexy. Change her from blonde to brunette.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

woah what a kick


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kick his ass alberto.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Random Kofi appearance. More Rosa please.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

man they really like people kicking hornswogle in the head huh?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio is my hero. :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a GIF


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Something about cracking a black guy's back that doesn't sit well with me...


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

I didnt know Rosa Mendez was that fine


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR vs Kofi is gonna be a great match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Little Guido!


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang it Kofi you just had to ruin what would have been a good moment for me.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

I want an Otunga Booker T confrontation


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

wow, chavo to get squashed


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Tough enough is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:nooor chavo.


----------



## Wade Caesar (Jan 15, 2011)

del rio will not compete in elimination chamber then


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

selfmademob said:


> Something about cracking a black guy's back that doesn't sit well with me...


replace del rio with vince and then i will agree with you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok it's time for Cole to go. Just stop it.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I just now noticed Nunzio being in the ring during the Del Rio beat down on Kofi. Woah. The former cruiserweight champion is now a ref for WWE! At least it's better than being an "extra" in TNA for the ECW crap.

Booker started out slow but he is improving during the show.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

It's Trips!! oh wait....


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm legit excited for Tough Enough


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

not this horrible movie preview again it makes Cena's movies look like oscar winners


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wade Caesar said:


> del rio will not compete in elimination chamber then


No look like a one on one Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> I'm legit excited for Tough Enough


Yeah, NXT don't have shit on Tough Enough.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Barrett to go over PLEASEEEEEEE


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm so tired of The Big Show; Please win, Barrett.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips...I'm the CHAPERONE!!!

Random bad guy..Why do you have shovel?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on Barrett


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Zeke Annihilated him!

Edit: Books Right Zeke is a Mutha Fucking Juggernaut!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

BIG ZEKE!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf did he say?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well damn! He held him in the air with it!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

zeke owns.



StraightEdged said:


> Random Kofi appearance. More Rosa please.


how was it random???


----------



## tiggercmw20 (Mar 7, 2010)

I laughed a little when booker t said big show is down


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

tiggercmw20 said:


> I laughed a little when booker t said big show is down


this


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Vickie looks amazing tonight.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-WTF is it with Kelly and her PMS or whatever??

-Booker on commentating team FTW!

-Actually kinda decent tag match!

-Pretty surprised Drew got over Kofi even if by distraction,Seems there building a Kofi&ADR feud and so they might as well had Kofi in there to build it up more&bit faster!

-2/21/11 FTW!!,I sure hope they make a new on during Raw next week though!

-Great match and Swagger still ended up looking pretty good IMO!

-Kelly irritates me even more than Vikie&Horny!

-Nice touch by ADR with the WM pinata lol!,Horny actually did not ruin it for me.....Although I wish Alberto did the crossarm on him besides just Kofi.

-Expected Squash!

-I'm kinda interested in seeing Show vs Zeke play out for some reason,not sure why!

-Bye-Bye Kelly!,Too bad she's likely going to Raw now though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Beautiful People Knockoff has come full circle with the Addition of Cute Kip 2.0


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

At the start of the promo it looks like Taker, but as they start walking it feels like Sting automatically.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

I wonder when the Dashing One will return to SmackDown?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish Booker T was the Raw GM


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHA SPEAR BY KELLY


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> I wish Booker T was the Raw GM


Yup!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla carrying McCool again and [email protected] having a better spear than Edge


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAO!!!! Josh Matthews is my boy!! SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy another Edge and Ziggler match next week.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vickie RUNS this show..I LOVE IT!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got to give Vickie credit. She did a damn good job. The laughing was a bit much but still...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

8/10 Great episode


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

is ziggler taking over the job of getting 50 title shots but never winning for batista?


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Vickie is not only becoming the most despised RAW/SmackDown authority figure since Bischoff, but possibly the most despised female maybe ever in WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I never thought I would say this but : Kelly Kelly was the highlight of that Smackdown.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> I never thought I would say this but : Kelly Kelly was the highlight of that Smackdown.


..........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> I never thought I would say this but : Kelly Kelly was the highlight of that Smackdown.


I personally wanted to kick her in the throat.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Just more proof that Kofi is a midcarder for life. Couldn't even make it to the EC.


----------



## DaveyRichards (Oct 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I personally wanted to kick her in the throat.


I too but with my penis.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Just more proof that Kofi is a midcarder for life. Couldn't even make it to the EC.


Yeah, he's only going against the guy who's gonna be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> Just more proof that Kofi is a midcarder for life. Couldn't even make it to the EC.


aha almost took the bait on that one

nice try


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Just more proof that Kofi is a midcarder for life. Couldn't even make it to the EC.


because midcarders going into EC always means something?


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

DaveyRichards said:


> I too but with my penis.


:lmao Davey Richards!!!

I thought the show was solid and Booker T really owned Cole so that was fun to watch, I was tired of Booker in TNA but he is a breath of fresh air on Smackdown.

Zeke really is a juggernaut, K2 having to defend the HWC with these tag match rules is ridiculous but I admit I enjoyed the Main Event good stuff. 

I've also been a big Ziggler fan since he debuted and I think he's proven that he should be WHC someday


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, he's only going against the guy who's gonna be in the Main Event of Wrestlemania.


Yes...but he's going to lose. Kofi is being used as enhancement talent for Del Rio imo.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> Yes...but he's going to lose. Kofi is being used as enhancement talent for Del Rio imo.


Better than being filler in a mulit-person match, aka R-Truth & Mcintyre in the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Good show overall, Booker T doing the spinaroony was a mark out moment. Decent main event match, much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Thought Booker was a bit too old school in selling stuff, but like people said at least it's passionate responses even if overboard. Did too many he might be broken or busted a bone type calls. He also needs to get to know the announcers to be able to get the tone and style. Main event was alright storytelling and pace wise, the rest seemed routine and nothing special. Kelly makes no sense and Vicki at the end reminded me of the Sicilian from The Princess Bridge with the laugh and how she would yell out the last word in a sentence. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6wqKb8EUxI about 2:20 in.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought the main event was one of the best ones I've seen in a long time. Thoroughly enjoyed it, even though I'm a big Laycool mark. Kelly sold the whole kayfabe fired thing really well, I thought.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kelly Kelly is just awful. How can I have sympathy for her getting fired when she brought it all on herself? She said at the beginning of the show that she didn't care if she got fired then looked like a baby when it happened.

Booker T was awesome


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That main event was fantastic, and it was effectively a Divas match. Two steps forward for Women's Wrestling.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> That main event was fantastic, and it was effectively a Divas match. Two steps forward for Women's Wrestling.



Followed by 4 steps back this coming RAW when a bella twin randomly wins the divas championship followed by a beatdown by natalya only to be rescued by laycool. WWE cannot book their divas division.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*God i hate that fat pig called Vickie.*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I rarely watch Smackdown since it's on friday night but I was sick yesterday so I gave it a try. It seems like the WWE is trying really hard to push guys like Kingston, Mcyntire and Swagger but they just don't have enough charisma to pull off something great. For me, they really are mid-carders.


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

Fast forwarded through about 80% of this episode. Didn't like the concept of the main event at all. Kelly Kelly, next time you "cry" please at least TRY to make it look real.

Did enjoy Zeke drilling Big Show though and the brief mic time he got.


----------



## radenmukti (Feb 7, 2011)

i kinda hate smackdown did with the divas ... Kaitlyn needs to have one n one match -_- ...
btw , what will happen to Kelly Kelly ? will she involved in a feud with that Piggie ?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's strange how the "whodunnit" angle of Teddy Long seems to have been completely dropped for the time being.


----------

